# FlojetÂ® Rv Waste Pump Kit, Is It Worth The Money



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

here is an update to my post last November.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=6073&hl=

Well I purchased the Flojet RV Waste Pump and used it for the first time last weekend. I am TOTALLY satisfied with this solution for dumping holding tanks at home. I am now able to dump straight into the toilet at the house.

I purchased a 50' 3/4 garden hose for the drain side of the pump. Exit pressure was very good. Did NOT make a mess in the house bathroom. Pumped right into the toilet with no problem.

We actually back washed the tanks twice with the pump. Each time stuff came out that normally did not when dumping the conventional way.

I highly recommend this set up as an optional solution for emptying your holding tanks at home.

- Kurt T.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just so I understand......You ran a 50' x 3/4" hose into your home from the Outback?

Glad it worked out for you!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Just so I understand......You ran a 50' x 3/4" hose into your home from the Outback?


Sorry, should of posted 50' + another 25' section I had at home. I was about 10' short of getting to the bathroom. Straight shot from the street, through the garage. As soon as you walk into my house, from the garage, by bathroom is on the right hand side. I was 10' short with the 50' length.

worked PERFECT !!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I would have liked to see the look on your wifes face.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Do you use one hose to empty and another to back-flush or do you use the same hose for both? And what do you do with that garden hose afterwards?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I have one also. They are a little pricey, but well worth the investment if you want to be able to dump the tank at home.









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Am I missing something here? It seems to me that that 3/4" hose would clog in a heartbeat as soon as you started flushing the black tank through it. I'm guessing the pump is a macerator also, but even so..WOW!

Happy Flushing,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Am I missing something here? It seems to me that that 3/4" hose would clog in a heartbeat as soon as you started flushing the black tank through it. I'm guessing the pump is a macerator also, but even so..WOW!
> 
> Happy Flushing,
> Doug
> [snapback]85941[/snapback]​


I've never used one, but I understand they work well.
It is indeed a macerator.
It would be easier for my to dump into a cleanout in the backyard with one of those.
I would dedicate a garden hose to that task.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Do you use one hose to empty and another to back-flush or do you use the same hose for both? And what do you do with that garden hose afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, one hose to empty, and one to back flush. The hoses are dedicated to this task only!!! I also bought a big Rubbermaid tub to keep the hoses and pump in (yes, it is macerator pump). Kinda like having a pump station at home.

Here is the link from the other thread showing the pump...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ffiliateid=1232


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm with Katrina, why don't you use the cleanout on the outside of the house instead of the toilet inside the house.









I think I might look into this. I could use something like that instead of running sewer pipe to the shed I plan to build.

Leon


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> why don't you use the cleanout on the outside of the house instead of the toilet inside the house.


I do not have one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it works for you and the wife approves...then PARTY ON GARTH!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > Do you use one hose to empty and another to back-flush or do you use the same hose for both?Â And what do you do with that garden hose afterwards?Â Â
> ...


Hmmmmmm . . . . now that's a real thinker.







I'm gonna have to look into this. Do you know what the output pressure is like? Can it pump uphill?

On edit: I clicked the link and it says it will pump uphill.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If it works for you and the wife approves...


LOL !!! Jim, _she approves so much_ we took turns switching off between running the pump at the trailer, and hold the hose in the restroom !!! It was amazing all the stuff we saw coming out !!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's a link with more on the topic. http://www.campingworld.com/resources/news...ffiliateid=1392


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> LOL !!! Jim, _she approves so much_ we took turns switching off between running the pump at the trailer, and hold the hose in the restroom !!! It was amazing all the stuff we saw coming out !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that there is a lady to keep

Looking what is coming out


















Bill.


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

This looks to be a great solution for emptying the tanks at home. Looking at the description of the FloJet Pump Kit on the Camping World web site, it says that the pump requires a 12-volt, 20-amp power source. For those that have the FloJet, how have you hooked them up? Do you wire them the the battery on the front of the trailer? Just curious.

Rob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HodgePodge said:


> This looks to be a great solution for emptying the tanks at home. Looking at the description of the FloJet Pump Kit on the Camping World web site, it says that the pump requires a 12-volt, 20-amp power source. For those that have the FloJet, how have you hooked them up? Do you wire them the the battery on the front of the trailer? Just curious.
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]86379[/snapback]​


I attached a length of heavy cable to mine and put clamp-on type connectors on it. (Like those on jumper cables, only a little smaller) Though I could connect directly to the Outback's battery, I find it easier to just pop the hood on my truck and connect there. It is a good idea, if connecting to a vehicle, to start it first. A lot of pumping could run a weak battery down, plus running the engine gives the FloJet pump a little more voltage to run faster.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you plan in using this after every trip or only a few times a year?

For the price you might want to consider renting it out at a local campground.

But, money is a renewable resource...might as well spend it on what makes you happy.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Hodgepodge - I added two alligator clips to the power end of the cable. I just clip them to the TT battery. Works great.

Oregon Camper - I am going to use this after _almost_ every trip. 90% of our camping is done out in the California desert. Very rarely do we camp in a campground with hook-ups or dump stations. The nearest storage lot near me that lets you use their dump station, with out storing your trailer there, is about 10 miles from me. They also charge $10.00 to dump. There are no campgrounds or parks near me either... The convienience of this set up is worth every penny.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like what youâ€™re saying!! Fortunately for me there is a dump station about 5 miles from my house. I dump the bag of ice in the tank prior to leaving and by the time I get to the dump station thing have broke freeâ€¦


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I dump the bag of ice in the tank prior to leaving


I need to remember to do this... Great idea !!!!


----------

